# Graves Disease



## Hunter (22 May 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has any insights as to whether or not having a history of Grave's Disease will prevent someone from getting into the CF?


----------



## ModlrMike (22 May 2012)

No one here is going to directly answer your question. That being said, I think it would be challenging to achieve the G2O2 required under the minimum enrollment standard.

The only opinion that counts will come from Recruiting. You have nothing to lose by applying.


----------



## Hunter (23 May 2012)

It's about ten years late for me to apply and I've  never worked in a recruiting centre and not familiar with enrollment medical standards. Im also currently on course without ready access to cf medical info resources.  I was asked the question by a classmate who has a family member interested in applying. The person in question is takng a maintenance dose of synthroid for hormone replacement. There are obviously some conditions that will disqualify someone from enrollment, i was just wondering if graves disease is one of them.


----------



## mse-op_mz (29 May 2012)

I just wanted to add to this, I have Hypothyroidism and though I haven't had to have my thyroid removed, there is nothing hindering them from applying to the military, I just applied and am also on a steroid for life due to my thyroid and they did not have any issues with this.

So from my perspective, tell him to take the leap, what do you have to lose?


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2012)

mse-op_mz said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add to this, I have Hypothyroidism and though I haven't had to have my thyroid removed, there is nothing hindering them from applying to the military, I just applied and am also on a steroid for life due to my thyroid and they did not have any issues with this.
> 
> So from my perspective, tell him to take the leap, what do you have to lose?



You're on a steroid??   ???  Or thyroid hormones?  Having simple hypothyroidism is one thing, Grave's Disease may be another, but you're right, the only ones who can answer that are the Medical people at the CFRC and/or Ottawa.


----------

